# Next turning challenge



## Mike Hill (Apr 1, 2021)

Alright everyone the next challenge is upon us. Below are the details:

*Project:*


Segmented lamp shade – I’ve been intrigued ever since @larry C has posted his. I figure a challenge would give us all an excuse to make one.
*Wood:*


Any material you can muster up will work for this challenge
A minimum of one piece of koa has to be incorporated
*Requirements:*

Must be minimum of 3,000 pieces and use some sort of colored glue.
No size requirements on either the size of pieces, the open spaces or the size of the shade
A lathe must be used
Finish – no requirement.
*Deadline:*


Pictures of your lamp shade may be submitted anytime, but in honor of tax day, must be in by Sunday 4/18/21 at 9pm PST
Voting (and some color commentary I'm sure) will take place for the next 7 days and conclude at 9pm PST on Sunday 4/25/21
Winner gets to choose the next challenge, outline their requirements, and decide on the next deadline.
 
I hope we get just as many participants as the last challenge. Please comment that you are in!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 1, 2021)

I‘m not set up for segmented work, but I’m curious why colored glue?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 1, 2021)

Dang! That's a BIG challenge and not much time to do it. Get to work people!!!!


----------



## Barb (Apr 1, 2021)

Those lamp shades he does are extraordinary but I'll have to pass on this one. I have no way of cutting the pieces I'll need. I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone else does though. :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 1, 2021)

Been waiting for this one, I'm in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Apr 1, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Alright everyone the next challenge is upon us. Below are the details:
> 
> *Project:*
> 
> ...


 where's the WTF emoji

either mike intends to win or total screw with anyone who wants to compete

and..... oh i'm out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 1, 2021)

This has to be April fools........................

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm definitely in and am starting on it right now! This is exciting, but I will need to find a piece of koa. Anyone got a small block I can buy??

Great challenge Mike!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Barb (Apr 1, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> This has to be April fools........................


 You're probably right. I didn't even think about that. Lol And if you're not right, it's still funny. :)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 1, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 1, 2021)

OK – I’ve been outted! What is today – April 1st so April Fool! Heck, even though I do want to make something segmented - eventually, I am not set up for it either. Tried to leave a few clues as this being a joke such as the short time frame and the need for colored glue.

This is the REAL new challenge.

*Project:*

Something you can hang on a wall – Iff’n you want to hang a segmented lampshade on a wall, you can submit one of those. Get those creative juices flowing and step outta the box! Paddles will not be disqualified! Neither will Texas shaped cutting boards.
*Wood:*

Any material you can muster up will work for this challenge, but must contain some wood.
LATE EDIT - if aspen burl is used - at least one aspen burl will be required to be sent to Little Mikey.
*Requirements:*

Has to be made for this challenge – although parts made prior can be utilized.
All wood and other materials used must fit in a MFRB (11 ¼” x 8 ¾” x 6”). Final project can be larger.
Found objects are encouraged (such as wood found on the side of the street, etc..)
A lathe must be used for something.
Finish – no requirement.
Glue - no requirement.
*Deadline:*

As this being a very busy time for me – I’ll need some extra time – so 8 weeks for producing your trophy! Pictures of your wall hanger may be submitted anytime, but must be in by Sunday 5/30/21 at 5 pm HST (Now you Texans in CST – that means 5 is your thumb and moving towards your pinky - your pointer finger is 6, your middle finger is 7 pm PST, your ring finger is 8 MST, and Texans your finger is the pinky and is 9 pm CST – Now you EST people you are on your own – the Texans have run out of fingers, but I’ll give you a hint – it’s 10 pm EST!)
Voting and some snappy, snarky commentary will take place for the next 7 days and conclude at 5 pm HST on Sunday 6/6/21 (hint – use the same fingers for the time)
Winner gets to choose the next challenge, outline their requirements, and decide on the next deadline.
I hope we get just as many participants as the last challenge. Please comment that you are in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 1, 2021)

Ok, I’m in for this one! Good joke btw. I got duped but that’s not hard to do. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 1, 2021)

Dang it Mike, I've already got 2,000 pieces cut!!!

Anyone want a LFRB before I burn it??

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## trc65 (Apr 1, 2021)

Oh darn, I already dug my plastic protractor out of my old box of crayons! Was having a hard time though figuring out how to count over 20 pieces, don't have enough friends to help me count! 

Was also ready to claim I was dyslexic and thought you meant one piece of oak, not koa. (No offense intended to anyone who suffers from dyslexia).

Even had the colored glue figured out! Was going to mix some mica powder with some Elmer's!

Having said all that, great challenge Mike, and I'm definitely in for the wall hanging.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Apr 1, 2021)

I’m in on this one but will use only one piece not 3000

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 1, 2021)

I think this might be applicable....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 1, 2021)

These "monthly" challenges went to whenever challenges. 8 weeks? Daggone


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 1, 2021)

Well Mikey, I guess I am the dufus that was supposed to be the straight mine. I was talking to myself; my fingers just happed to peck the keys while my lips moved.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 1, 2021)

Sign me up. Thanks for the eight weeks as I have another project due May 1st.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm in!! Here's my entry: I used my lathe bed to build this on!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Tony (Apr 1, 2021)

Dam, I guess I need to just hang my segmented lampshade on the wall and take a picture! 

Maybe I'll do something else also, I'm in.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 2, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> I'm in!! Here's my entry: I used my lathe bed to build this on!!
> View attachment 206475


I dont think that fit in a FRB to begin with


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 2, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I dont think that fit in a FRB to begin with


OOPS I kinda read right over that requirement!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 2, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> OOPS I kinda read right over that requirement!!


I'm going to have to make a much smaller paddle I guess...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 2, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm going to have to make a much smaller paddle I guess...


Make one Tony-sized and ship it on up here!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 2, 2021)

Well, get my stitches out next Tuesday and then probably another 6 - 8 weeks in the boot so not sure I will be in this one.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## trc65 (Apr 12, 2021)

Got a start on something yesterday, don't know if it will be my entry or not, but it's a beginning. Anybody else got anything going (other than random thoughts)?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 12, 2021)

I got started on something as well but the 8 week deadline makes it get shoved to the back of my brain. I'll probably keep putting off finishing it until it gets closer to the end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 12, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Oh darn, I already dug my plastic protractor out of my old box of crayons! Was having a hard time though figuring out how to count over 20 pieces, don't have enough friends to help me count!
> 
> Was also ready to claim I was dyslexic and thought you meant one piece of oak, not koa. (No offense intended to anyone who suffers from dyslexia).
> 
> ...


I was almost going to report you to DAM, mother's against dyslexia.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 12, 2021)

Got mine planned finally. But wifey hadn't allowed me yet. That's why the 8 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joker9 (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm all the way ....in


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 17, 2021)

Guess the 8 week deadline has people dragging their feet....a little quite in here. Anyone making any progress???


----------



## Barb (May 7, 2021)

Well, here goes nothing, and I really mean that lol. Not too fond of the final outcome but that's ok. It was still fun to attempt. I turned a small 8.5" plate out of very wormy maple. I thought the holes would give it some character but after it got painted, it just looked messy. After it got painted I sliced it up on the bandsaw then glued it back together with wood glue. Of course I forgot to take pics of most of it but it's simple enough to understand. I finished it off with semi-gloss spray lacquer. I didn't put a hanger on the back because I won't be displaying this lol. 

P.S. there's blue in the lighter so it counts :)

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 7, 2021)

That pretty cool barb,hang it in the shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 7, 2021)

Interesting design...looks modern rustic. (how's that for an oxymoron )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb (May 7, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Interesting design...looks modern rustic. (how's that for an oxymoron )


Lol sounds about right. Leaning a bit more towards the rustic I think. :)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 7, 2021)

Cool looking piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (May 7, 2021)

It's how the rising sun looks after a very long night out!

Great concept piece, I do really like the final result, neat technique.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 7, 2021)

Barb said:


> Well, here goes nothing, and I really mean that lol. Not too fond of the final outcome but that's ok. It was still fun to attempt. I turned a small 8.5" plate out of very wormy maple. I thought the holes would give it some character but after it got painted, it just looked messy. After it got painted I sliced it up on the bandsaw then glued it back together with wood glue. Of course I forgot to take pics of most of it but it's simple enough to understand. I finished it off with semi-gloss spray lacquer. I didn't put a hanger on the back because I won't be displaying this lol.
> 
> P.S. there's blue in the lighter so it counts :)
> 
> View attachment 208495View attachment 208496View attachment 208497


 fixed the lighter...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Barb (May 7, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> fixed the lighter...
> 
> View attachment 208506


Lol! I’ll have to remember the lighter trick for future posts. As far as measuring, that’s why I’m not a carpenter. :)


----------



## Tony (May 7, 2021)

Good looking piece Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 7, 2021)

Cool Barb. Don’t stop with just one of these.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (May 24, 2021)

Here's mine. "Wandering Lines" basket illusion. Pattern adapted from a Pima Indian basket made in the second half of the 1800's. 6.5" diameter hard maple. Average ~ 24 stitches (burn lines) per inch. I calculated between 12,000 to 14,000 stitches on this piece. Colored with ink marker - "dark bark". Even though this will hang on the wall, I did use the back to try an even closer spacing of the stitches. This is going to hang next to a display of arrowheads I had made for my Dad about 25 years ago. These are all arrowheads that he or his uncles collected from their farmland in Illinois.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Barb (May 24, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here's mine. "Wandering Lines" basket illusion. Pattern adapted from a Pima Indian basket made in the second half of the 1800's. 6.5" diameter hard maple. Average ~ 24 stitches (burn lines) per inch. I calculated between 12,000 to 14,000 stitches on this piece. Colored with ink marker - "dark bark". Even though this will hang on the wall, I did use the back to try an even closer spacing of the stitches. This is going to hang next to a display of arrowheads I had made for my Dad about 25 years ago. These are all arrowheads that he or his uncles collected from their farmland in Illinois.
> 
> View attachment 209532
> 
> ...


That is beyond amazing! And the fact that it will go with the arrowheads with history makes it even better. It's something to be proud of. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 24, 2021)

Tim, that is so super cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2021)

That is really neat Tim, especially tied in with the arrowheads.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 24, 2021)

Well now that we have two official entries I guess we have a contest! Great job @trc65 and @Barb !

Tim - I've got another platter going myself, but no way it will be done by this weekend. I love the incredibly natural look and feel of this one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 25, 2021)

Wow,Tim that is awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 28, 2021)

My mom has a number of plates hanging on the wall, much to my dad's dismay but that's another story. I thought I'd try making a platter to hang that had some bark inclusions, so here's what I came up with. In hindsight, I wish I had turned it the other way to have even more bark showing, but nonetheless here it is.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 28, 2021)

Some neat projects here so far

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb (May 28, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> My mom has a number of plates hanging on the wall, much to my dad's dismay but that's another story. I thought I'd try making a platter to hang that had some bark inclusions, so here's what I came up with. In hindsight, I wish I had turned it the other way to have even more bark showing, but nonetheless here it is.
> 
> View attachment 209854
> 
> View attachment 209855


I like that a lot! Such a neat idea with a pretty piece of wood.


----------



## trc65 (May 28, 2021)

Great looking plate! Love the grain patterns, why wood is it?


----------



## William Tanner (May 28, 2021)

I like the orientation as is.


----------



## T. Ben (May 28, 2021)

Looks great,nice job.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 28, 2021)

That there is straight up "cherry".

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 28, 2021)

I think @Mr. Peet knows his wood; cherry it is @trc65

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 28, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here's mine. "Wandering Lines" basket illusion. Pattern adapted from a Pima Indian basket made in the second half of the 1800's. 6.5" diameter hard maple. Average ~ 24 stitches (burn lines) per inch. I calculated between 12,000 to 14,000 stitches on this piece. Colored with ink marker - "dark bark". Even though this will hang on the wall, I did use the back to try an even closer spacing of the stitches. This is going to hang next to a display of arrowheads I had made for my Dad about 25 years ago. These are all arrowheads that he or his uncles collected from their farmland in Illinois.
> 
> View attachment 209532
> 
> ...


Tim, good looking frames for those points. Is that all the points they found? I looked through my 9th edition of Overstreet Identification and Price Guide to Indian Arrowheads book. The 4 points in the bottom right corner are more than likely Dickson or Waubesa points made between 2500-1600 BP. The second from the right looks pretty close to the example shown and it's ID'd as a Waubesa.They also fall into the Adena, Burkett, Gary, and Hidden Valley categories. Thanks for showing your display of points. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## trc65 (May 28, 2021)

@Nubsnstubs 

Jerry, those points are only the best looking/most complete points in the collection. I'll have to shoot some better pics of the frame on a bright day sometime.

Thanks for the ID on some of them. Back when I had the frame made for them (prior to my WW days), I tried to ID/date them, but was in Grad School and time was at a premium. Not to mention that the internet was still in it's infancy with few specialized sites available.

My favorite is the tiny red point in the upper left grouping. It is as perfect a point as I've seen and is only 3/4” long. I don't know the stone, but it is the color of a ruby, and looks more like a gem stone. 

Included in the rest of the collection is a stone axe head maybe 4x5" in size with perfect shape, and a " hatchet" stone that is ~2.5x3" in size.

When I get some time, I'll shoot some better pictures and start a new thread.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 28, 2021)

trc65 said:


> @Nubsnstubs
> 
> Jerry, those points are only the best looking/most complete points in the collection. I'll have to shoot some better pics of the frame on a bright day sometime.
> 
> ...


When you start that thread, I'll post some of the authentic stuff I've found. The stuff I make are all counterfeits, copies I've seen of originals, plus what the rock tells me it wants to be. Sometimes I'll make a lot of rubble, just like in woodturning.

Bad news on the Queen of the Night seeds. They came to me through USPS crushed. And, looking at the oil on the packets they were in, they were all good seeds until they entered the system. Maybe next year. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 29, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> My mom has a number of plates hanging on the wall, much to my dad's dismay but that's another story. I thought I'd try making a platter to hang that had some bark inclusions, so here's what I came up with. In hindsight, I wish I had turned it the other way to have even more bark showing, but nonetheless here it is.
> 
> View attachment 209854
> 
> View attachment 209855


Pac Man Platter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 30, 2021)

Nothing like waiting to the last minute. Made this for my daughter and has a white primer on it - not sure what color she wants it - definitely not natural wood. Exotic 1 x 12. It's not what I had planned but lots of unplanned office stuff to do. I made her some oversized knitting needles and crotchety books last year and she wanted a button to hang on the wall between them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Barb (May 30, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Nothing like waiting to the last minute. Made this for my daughter and has a white primer on it - not sure what color she wants it - definitely not natural wood. Exotic 1 x 12. It's not what I had planned but lots of unplanned office stuff to do. I made her some oversized knitting needles and crotchety books last year and she wanted a button to hang on the wall between them.
> View attachment 210109


Cool! If you hadn't mentioned the size, I would've thought it was a real button expanded in a pic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 1, 2021)

Paul Bunyon's been looking for that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 1, 2021)

I cut off the handle with a zero kerf blade so it would fit in a frb for the pic then glued it back on and since there was 0 kerf you cant tell. These blades are only available in hawaii and at Hogwarts so unless you move here or get your letter of admission dont ask to get one or ask for a picture of it as that would break the rules of ownership.

Anyway, this is mango and monkey pod for the first paddle and maple, redwood and resin for the second. Got the first coat of finish on yesterday.









That is @Jasonparadis behind the mango paddle learning karate with a brush. "Up... down... UP...DOWN..."

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

